# Ovulation test sticks



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hopefully I'm posting in the correct place - if not please move me!!
DH and I have just started TTC for number 2. As you can see from my signature it took us 7 years and 4 rounds of ICSI before we were blessed with our daughter now 2. We want to try naturally for a while (although I'm not holding out much hope) but thought I would use ovulation test sticks to help us to at least do the deed at the right time.  My cycles since coming off the pill last anything up to around 60 days but I'm hoping this will settle in the coming months. I looked at the ovulation sticks in Sainsburys and was shocked by the prices! Does anyone have any recommendations on where I can buy some cheaper but reliable ovulation sticks??

Many thanks in advance.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can get _really_ cheap strip ov tests from Home Health UK. Lots of women swear by them although I never got a positive reading on them, even the month on clomid when I conceived my daughter, so must have ovulated. The only ones I would buy are the Clear Blue digital smiley face tests but these are very expensive. That said, you can buy large packs of them much more affordably on Amazon than on the high street. What many women with irregular/unpredictable cycles do is use a combination of the two. So they will use the cheap strip tests until it looks like the second line is starting to get darker, suggesting ovulation is approaching, then they will use the pricier digital tests. The smiley face is unmissable whereas trying to discern how dark a second line is can sometimes be tricky.

Good luck!


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hiya,

I use a mixture of the cheap ones from amazon and the clear blue smiley one. I've found the cheap ones to be really reliable and when I see a positive from them I use a cb smiley just to confirm so they last a lot longer as they're definitely not cheap.

Good luck xx


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree. I have been using the cheap ones from amazon and they have been pretty reliable. Although I have not had BFP ovulation has always been confirmed by 21 day bloods.


----------

